# My Cyps 2012



## parvi_17 (May 14, 2012)

Hey guys, it's been quite a while since I last posted on these forums - I think over a year now. Life has been busy as of late. I have been reading the forums increasingly over the past couple of months now as I've been gearing up for the Cyp season. I've had to really cut back on my tropical orchid collection, as I no longer have the time or space to maintain a collection the size of the one I had. I plan on building a greenhouse eventually (not here - the cost of heating is too much), but for now my main focus is Cyps.

The Cyps in my garden will not start blooming for another couple of weeks, but I picked up a few new plants today and one of them is this Kathleen Anne Green, which is in bloom right now. I saw some pictures of this plant and thought it looked pretty, so I decided to order one; but I did not expect it to be such an imposing plant in person. The cross is (kentuckiense x henryi). The kentuckiense genes really shine through in terms of flower size and plant stature. The plant stands 23" tall and the flowers are 3" tall and wide. Obviously these flowers are only half the size of a kentuckiense but they are still quite large, and with two of them they make quite an impact. Quite lovely and with excellent form. This plant actually won a ribbon at my society's display table this afternoon, although I obviously did not take credit as I did not grow the plant.









It looks like the first of my garden Cyps to bloom will be Sebastian (which is usually the case). I'll update this thread as stuff opens up.


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2012)

Nice, and welcome back! Was this from Garden Slippers?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice, and welcome back! Was this from Garden Slippers?



Yes.


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2012)

How does he get them to bloom so early, and why?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> How does he get them to bloom so early, and why?



My understanding is that some of his stock is grown in beds outside and potted up in spring, and some of it is grown in pots in his greenhouse. The greenhouse grown stuff comes up and blooms early. I don't know for sure why he does this, but I know that he attends a number of shows and events in early spring so it may be that he likes to have some stuff in growth/bloom early as people are generally reluctant to buy them when they are dormant, since they are not used to buying pots of dirt.


----------



## Dido (May 14, 2012)

Nice one I like it and welcome back


----------



## tocarmar (May 14, 2012)

Very Nice!!! I am looking for pollen if you have extra on anything PM me!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 14, 2012)

I think Shawn also had stuff stored in his garage this year and some of it broke dormancy earlier than usual. It was kind of cool though, because he was able to bring Cyps in bloom to our orchid society booth at the Calgary Hort Society Garden Show in early April.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2012)

Do you have any info on where he sources his plants? Does he have any native species? I don't believe there is anyone in Canada that grows native Canadian species from seed.


----------



## Dido (May 15, 2012)

there is growers in Canada who grow from seed, at least I know 2 of them.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Do you have any info on where he sources his plants? Does he have any native species? I don't believe there is anyone in Canada that grows native Canadian species from seed.



Most of his plants are imported from Europe. I don't know all of his sources, but one of his biggest ones is Michael Weinert. He doesn't grow anything from seed, although he has said that's the direction he's going in.

As far as native species go, he usually has reginae and (sometimes) reginae alba available, but that's about it.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2012)

Hey Joe, looking at your Kathleen Anne Green I am moved to change my opinion of this cross - very lovely indeed. IMO C. kentuckiense and C. fasciolatum are both excellent parent plants in Cyp hybridization. Their offspring tend to produce large flowers with clear colors.

As for folks producing Cyps commercially in Canada, like Dido says, at least two have been: Planteck and Frasier's Thimble Farms. These days there doesn't seem to be any big growers of Cyps in the states/Canada period - Vermont Ladyslipper held that honor for a time and they only grew naturally occurring species and hybrids. Production seems to be small scale and by just a handful of folks.

Europe currently is the only place wide scale production is occurring, focusing on Belgium/Holland. Michael Weirnert indeed produces much of the hybrids you see for sale throughout the world. They bear the Frosch copy-write. Dr. Holger Perner is producing quite a few Cyps in China, but given the trade in wild sourced plants from that country, I'm sure he isn't compelled to expand production at this time.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2012)

New for me this year, Memoriam Shawna Austin (hotei-atsumorianum x calceolus). The photo doesn't do the colour justice on this one. The pouch has unreal deep purple-red streaking over an orange-ish background. The tepals are solid burgundy-purple. Hard to describe and simply amazing. In the photo, the orange tones look white on my monitor. I might try to get a better photo later. Nice big flowers as well, with a nice musky fragrance.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 27, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2012)

Very nice colours both!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments!

Here is another shot of the Shawna Austin that is closer to the true colour:





Ventricosum Pastel, Emil, and Sebastian are opening, and I'll have pictures of them in the next couple of days.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2012)

Nice Joe. Do you have any Pixi? They can be incredibly dark too.

One advantage of living in a cold region is that Cyp season is late! I guess that C. reginae must be still flowering in July in your area? Here in southern Japan is over and done by mid May :sob:


----------



## parvi_17 (May 30, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice Joe. Do you have any Pixi? They can be incredibly dark too.
> 
> One advantage of living in a cold region is that Cyp season is late! I guess that C. reginae must be still flowering in July in your area? Here in southern Japan is over and done by mid May :sob:



I have Pixi but it is not quite big enough to flower yet. 

That's right Tom, reginae starts towards the end of June here and flowers into early July. Mine are about 2-3 inches tall right now.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Some more photos, taken today.

*Cyp. Sebastian* (parviflorum x montanum). This has been a good performer for me and is definitely easier to grow than montanum. It makes an excellent substitute for Alberta's most beautiful wildflower.













*Cyp. Ventricosum Pastel* (calceolus x macranthos). Just got this last fall. Really pretty, and it produced two flowers for me! Hard to photograph unfortunately, due to its position.









*Cyp. Aki Pastel* (macranthos x pubescens). Love this one, this year it produced 9 shoots but only 3 flowers, same as last year. I'm hoping the push in foliar growth will lead to a larger number of flowers next year.





*Cyp. Emil* (parviflorum x calceolus). An excellent performer, and I love this particular example for the rusty red markings on the pouch.


----------



## Dido (Jun 3, 2012)

This ventricosum is very great love the color
Folr me only one floweres this year


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Cyp. Paul* (parviflorum x franchetii). This hybrid is similar to Gisela but compared to the Gisela I have, the flowers are larger, and in my opinion, have nicer colour. It's also a taller and overall more attractive plant. I have seen other clones of Gisela that look more like this, though.





Here is my *Cyp. Gisela* (parviflorum x macranthos). Despite the fact that Gisela is often cited as the easiest Cyp to grow, I have not had great luck with this one. I had two others that are both dead: one eaten by an animal (obviously not the plant's fault), and the other just disappeared. The one remaining went through a lot of stress the first couple years I had it from being moved several times, and is finally bouncing back and beginning to multiply. This year it has five flowers, one on each stem.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2012)

Joe, I agree your yellow lipped Paul is really nice. Funny that you've had problems with Gisela, it is such a "weed" that I can even grow it here in southern Japan (a climate similar to Charleston, SC). Sebastian is lovely - another great substitute for its finicky parent, C. montanum.


----------



## Dido (Jun 5, 2012)

Paul is a great hybrids, have to have a look for it.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 7, 2012)

Today's updates:

A *pubescens* I like:





*Cyp. Sabine* (fasciolatum x macranthos). This is currently my favorite plant on this earth. The flower is so stunning in person and HUGE. It's a first bloom seedling, so I'm sure it will get even better. I had to hold the flower up for the close-ups, because unfortunately, they nod. They also have dorsals that hide the flower . That annoys me a little, but it's still an amazing bloom.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 10, 2012)

More, taken today:

*Cyp. Maria* (parviflorum x speciosum). Not my favorite, but not terrible. The colors are washed out on it this year. It is a small plant with slightly smaller flowers than Gisela. Still pretty though. I couldn't get a decent close-up because of the plant's position.





A *pubescens*:





C. pubescens with Sebastian, and reginae in the front:





C. pubescens with Aki Pastel:





C. pubescens with Gisela:





A nice clump of pubescens:





Misc. close-ups of pubescens:













And not a Cyp, but still cool. *Amerorchis rotundifolia*. I posted about these a couple years ago. They were rescued from an area that was about to be torn apart for construction, and they have lived and bloomed happily in my garden ever since - that was 4 years ago now I believe.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 10, 2012)

You have so many cyps! Wonderful! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking great Joe. I too love Sabine, one of the best hybrids out there IMO.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for looking guys!

New for me this year is *Cyp. Lothar Pinkepank* (pubescens x kentuckiense). I am really impressed with this. The flowers look almost exactly like kentuckiense and are about the same size. If this multiplies faster than kentuckiense (I'm expecting that it will), I'll be one happy camper!


----------



## newbud (Jun 13, 2012)

Great looking cyps Joe...do you think they would grow in Tennessee? I live in the mountains on the Georgia border and would like to start a cyp garden. I have acuales growing there so far but they are indigenous. I know they like cold in the winter and it goes down into the 20's F. here. What do you'all think/


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 13, 2012)

newbud said:


> Great looking cyps Joe...do you think they would grow in Tennessee? I live in the mountains on the Georgia border and would like to start a cyp garden. I have acuales growing there so far but they are indigenous. I know they like cold in the winter and it goes down into the 20's F. here. What do you'all think/



I'm sure they'd be fine. As long as you get at least 3 months of winter where temps are at or near freezing, you can grow Cyps. Most species and hybrids grow in USDA zones 2-8, and sometimes even 9.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm in Zone 7 which seems to be the border for warmth for some hybrids/species. Last year in May when we had the heat wave, I lost an Ulla Silkens. I have Lothar Pinkepank (I agree, a very good hybrid, plus its ok in zone 8); [new] Ulla Silkens and Gisela (ok hybrid, both ok in zone 7); pubescens (a very good species); and reginae and Ursel (just got in the spring, can't comment on their ease of growing).

I'm near to the US National Arboertum, and they have a good clump of japonicum.

If you can, see if you can get a hybrid with acule; hopefully it will impart heat tolerance. As mentioned above Lothar grows in zone 8.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2012)

parvi_17 said:


> New for me this year is *Cyp. Lothar Pinkepank* (pubescens x kentuckiense). I am really impressed with this. The flowers look almost exactly like kentuckiense and are about the same size. If this multiplies faster than kentuckiense (I'm expecting that it will), I'll be one happy camper!



Lovely hybrid Joe. Good to hear it is cold hardy up your way too.



newbud said:


> Great looking cyps Joe...do you think they would grow in Tennessee? I live in the mountains on the Georgia border and would like to start a cyp garden. I have acuales growing there so far but they are indigenous. I know they like cold in the winter and it goes down into the 20's F. here. What do you'all think/



Any of the more warm tolerant species might do well - formosanum, japonicum, henryi, kentuckiense, pubescens, and perhaps even fasciolatum and macranthos. As for the hybrids, crosses with kentuckiense and parviflorum are the most likely candidates. Perhaps more important than heat tolerance is studying the conditions Cyps like - sites such as Ron Burch's Gardens at Post Hill and Bill Steele's Spangle Creek Labs can give you starting points.

I live in an equivalent zone 9 in southern Japan and have found formosanum to be the "king" of heat tolerance, followed closely by japonicum, then kentuckiense, henryi, pubescens, and various hybrids. I've grown C. macranthos seedlings for years now (Lake Baikal sourced) and they have managed to increase ever so slowly. If you want to see more about my efforts check out this article: Cyps in a hot climate


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks for taking the time to respond guys.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 15, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Lovely hybrid Joe. Good to hear it is cold hardy up your way too.



Well I haven't wintered it yet, but others here have, and I fully expect it to be hardy since kentuckiense has overwintered for two winters for me so far, and many more for other local growers.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is *Cyp. passerinum*, taken today. This has been a little bit of a touchy species for me, but I now have a flowering specimen, which I am pleased with. For me passerinum seems to do best if grown like reginae. I thought they liked heavier shade but they never flowered for me in such conditions.

I don't know if this flower will open any more. If it does, I'll post another pic. Not the showiest flower in the world (or the biggest), but there is something charming about it.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice! It might open more, but if it does, not by much. How tall is your plant? Interesting that yours didn't bloom in shade. 

You are very fortunate to have easy access to all these varieties of Cyps.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Very nice! It might open more, but if it does, not by much. How tall is your plant? Interesting that yours didn't bloom in shade.
> 
> You are very fortunate to have easy access to all these varieties of Cyps.



My passerinums have never grown taller than 6 inches, which is about as tall as this one is. The flower is about the size of a penny.

Cyps have not always been that easy to get here, and at the moment species are very hard to find with the exception of pubescens and reginae. When Hole's had their best selection I was very young and just starting. That was a decade ago now. I could order over the mail if I wanted to, but I haven't had positive experiences with it in the past so I am hesitant. But yes, the plants I have been able to get I'm lucky to have. I'm just jealous of the American and especially European growers .


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2012)

The passerinum did open a bit more:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

:clap: Fantastic photos, Joe. And best Cyp collection in Edmonton.

I too haven't been around the orchid forum or meetings.  No time, always in my studio and studies.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 19, 2012)

smartie2000 said:


> :clap: Fantastic photos, Joe. And best Cyp collection in Edmonton.
> 
> I too haven't been around the orchid forum or meetings.  No time, always in my studio and studies.



Thank you! I doubt I have the best Cyp collection in Edmonton though.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 19, 2012)

smartie2000 said:


> :clap: Fantastic photos, Joe. And best Cyp collection in Edmonton.
> 
> I too haven't been around the orchid forum or meetings.  No time, always in my studio and studies.



Oh, I agree with Fren here, Joe. Love the photos and I don't know anyone in the area with a better collection of cyps.

Chuck


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys are too kind. I won't stop here though!

It's amazing how quickly the season progresses. Already the parviflorums and most of the hybrids have faded or are fading, and the late bloomers are starting. 

*C. Ulla Silkens* (flavum x reginae) is a vigorous and easy hybrid. It has inferior form to reginae most of the time, but great colour, and this one has a great fragrance reminiscent of old rose. The flowers may yet open more, but I did not want to risk them fading a little before I got photos. The intensity of the pink changes depending on the temperature when the buds open. When it's cooler they are darker. You can have different flowers from year to year, and you can even have different flowers on the same plant in the same year.









My passerinum opened completely, which I was not expecting. The flower has water spots on it already from all the rain we've been getting.


----------



## newbud (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 21, 2012)

Some *reginaes* starting to open:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 21, 2012)

Always nice to see Cyps still in flower this time of year.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 27, 2012)

These are the last couple photos of the season for me.

This is the same Ulla Silkens plant I pictured before, with a completely different coloured flower that opened a few days after the others. The staminode is a little weird on it, but I wanted to show the difference in colour.





And here is *C. kentuckiense*. Another one that is challenging to photograph because of its position. This is a magnificent plant that has proven hardy in my local zone 3.





This has all in all been the best year for my Cyp collection so far, as it's the largest it's ever been and some of the plants are starting to form nice clumps after a few years in the garden. I was disappointed in a few cases where plants did not flower that I was expecting to flower, but I think next year will be even better!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice Joe. Love the spotting on the Ulla in particular.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 27, 2012)

oke: You shoulda dug 'em up and brought 'em to our show last weekend. 

Did you know that Shawn Hillis won two AOS awards for Cyp. Pixi at the show? The judges were salivating at the chance to judge his cyps.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> oke: You shoulda dug 'em up and brought 'em to our show last weekend.



I think that would have been a bad idea, lol.



Yoyo_Jo said:


> Did you know that Shawn Hillis won two AOS awards for Cyp. Pixi at the show? The judges were salivating at the chance to judge his cyps.



I did! He sent me pictures. It's great that your show finally lined up with Cyp blooming season. Cyps are rare to see at either of our shows in Alberta. I'm very happy for him, as I'm sure this will help his business take off. And that is a very good thing for Cyp growers and potential Cyp growers across Canada!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Did you know that Shawn Hillis won two AOS awards for Cyp. Pixi at the show? The judges were salivating at the chance to judge his cyps.



Could you ask him if you can post pics of that one? I'd love to see it!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 27, 2012)

I did take some photos of his whole display and of Pixi, but they were horrible so I've deleted them. Pixi is dark, really gorgeous...


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Could you ask him if you can post pics of that one? I'd love to see it!



He said he is going to send me more pics in the next little while. When he does, I'll ask his permission to post them here.


----------

